# Offer to purchase suggestions



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I am wanting to make an offer on a boat. In the past I just wrote a check after a test drive and presto chango I had a boat.



Below is the language I thought would cover me for an offer to purchase. Any ideas or suggestions appreciated.



The buyer (me) offers to purchase the following vessel (description of vessel) in the amount of ( insert offer here) provided the following contingencies are met.



1. A sea trial of said vessel with the results being to the buyer's satisfaction.



2. A marine survey by a certified surveyor that meets or exceed buyers expectations. 



This offer is valid until ( date and time).



Edit: I meant to add in a personal briefing of all operating systems on vessel by seller to buyers.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a good move Dave.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I always ask to see maintenence records. Records accompanied with receipts (dated) will give you an idea how well the boat has been treated. Engine hours and maintenence performed at suggested time should help with your decision.

I would definitely steer clear of I/Os now days. 4-Stroke outboards beat the heck out of them as do Evinrude E-teks. 

Re: Systems walk through with the owner. You can learn from a knowledgable owner. Somebody who maintains their own boat will often have a list of materials required to do routine things and often something as simple as a note re: wrench sizes can save you time.

You can get severely screwed if you aren't careful. Look for obvious clean-ups and touch-ups. They might be a hint of a problem hastily covered up.

It would be an excellent idea to talk to an attorney if the boat is a large expense that could potentially strap you financially.

Somewhere in one of my e-books I have a blurb on boat buying. I'll look it up and post it.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Captken, this is a houseboat and it comes with twin mercruiser I/Os so outboards aren't an option on this boat. We are currently in negotiations as I type. My concern is having a contract that covers me in the event I need to back out for an unforseen issue with the boat. Good tip on the service records. I asked a lot of questions but didn't ask for records or receipts. If we make the deal I'll post pics of our "new" boat.



If anyone else has any advice we're open to suggestions.


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

If boat will be financed, add in contract: Contingent upon purchaser aquiring suitable financing. Gives you another way out if you need it.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pdog (9/22/2008)*If boat will be financed, add in contract: Contingent upon purchaser aquiring suitable financing. Gives you another way out if you need it.


Just a note....David already bought a houseboat a few days ago.

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic185033-2-1.aspx


----------

